# Regular garden hose and special adapter to do water changes?



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

Has anybody went to the hardware store and bought adapter for sink that would fit garden hose and kitchen sink to fill aquarium? Would love to be able to do this. I have a drain in my basement to drain tank but no way to fill it easily. I know there are specialty syphons but I really would like some real commercial grade plumbing equipment. TYTY


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

There's an article about DIY Pythons here:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_python.php

Some garden hoses are not suitable for potable water. So that's something to consider.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, quite easy, once you find the right connections. The worry about potable water is not much problem. As a former RV user, I found gargen hose will create taste in normal water hoses if left for long periods or in the sun. No problems with temporary short term use ,though. The chemicals leach very slowly. Word of warning-- Develope some way to hold the hose end firmly in the tank when you turn the water on. It tends to jump out when the pressure hits. I tied a rock to mine.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

ty ;Vince


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Here's mine out of 3/4" hose, connector and shutoff valve (for flow control) and a water bottle with the bottom cut out:










I want to move up to a 2 liter though.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

The bigger the inside diameter the faster the flow. I need to bump mine up too.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

tie rock to it. got it :thumb: :thumb:

TY guys problem solved =D>


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Changing to a 2 liter will most likely not change the amount of flow much. The main restriction is the 3/4" hose. The velocity or apparent speed of the water in the bottle will be slower in the 2 liter than a smaller bottle. That will make it pick up less sand if that is what you are aiming to do. If you are wanting to lose less sand but still have the same suction, it would be better to get a longer bottle rather than a wider one.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

That's what I'm aiming for. I have the shut off valve so I have control between 0-660gph. But my bottle is a tad flimsy and it sucks up sand no matter how careful I am.

A 2 liter would be about twice as tall and twice as wide. It will be much better to grab the bad particulate while leaving all of my sand safely behind.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

My delivery hose end is a gooseneck made of PVC pipe culminating in a tee. This hangs on the tank so will not jump when you turn on the water, and the tee allows for a very fast fill rate.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

The tee is a good idea. When I've used just the PVC hook , the water blasted all the sand /gravel away from one spot. The tee would shoot it sideways and divide it.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

PfunMo said:


> The tee is a good idea. When I've used just the PVC hook , the water blasted all the sand /gravel away from one spot. The tee would shoot it sideways and divide it.


That's what I did as well. Regular garden hose to a shut off valve with a PVC contraption rigged to prevent it from popping out of the tank at the most inopportune time.

Another benefit of the PVC "hook" is that once you hook it over the rim of the tank and start the siphon (I just let it drain it out my front door into some bushes), the tank drains to the same level every time.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

This is my DIY fill hose setup.

I used 1/2" PVC, solvent welded for everything except the 90 fitting at the water discharge point.










This is my hookup at the laundry faucet. You may have to locate the proper fitting to adapt to your specific faucet threads.










When filling shallow tanks, I removed the 90 fitting and slipped on a foam covered strainer using vinyl hose to help disperse the water and not disrupt the substrate.


----------



## GeriJo (May 13, 2010)

you can buy the adapter you are looking for at Petco for $6-10. it will make your garden hose fit to any standard sink. I have to use one in order to change the water in one of my 65 gallon tanks that sits in my living room. a piece of advice though, buy an after market spray nozzle for your sink's everyday usage, it is much easier to get ahold of and change to the adapter than the standard sink ring and screen.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

If it is available at specialty stores, it will most likely be available at half the price at regular stores.


----------



## daFrimpster (Oct 12, 2006)

I strongly disapgree about hose choice and toxicity. I bought one of the those tightly coiled hoses for my fish room. I did a water change on two tanks with it. It killed all fish and all plants. I have found that the more expensive rubber hoses work fine however. YMMV.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

One adaptor that may be of use is the one used to hook a dishwasher to the kitchen sink. It is a quick change type male that fits a female on the washer hose. If that could be added to your hose you are good to go. I have one on my whirlpool tub that was used to hook up the hand held shower.


----------

